# Pops brine or dry cure?



## hondabbq (Mar 7, 2019)

I have done belly bacon and back bacon a few times. I prefer the back bacon done in pops brine, but I have never done belly bacon in Pops brine.

Have any tried both when making belly bacon? Which method did you prefer?


----------



## smokerjim (Mar 7, 2019)

i've done buckboard bacon both ways, they both are good but prefer pop's because I don't have to worry about flipping them around daily with pop's it's like a set it and forget, although you do need more room in fridge for the buckets, the flavor is pretty close between the both maybe the dry cure has a little more intense flavor if that makes sense. hope this helps a little


----------



## daveomak (Mar 7, 2019)

I've switched to dry rub cure...  I don't like the water in the bacon..  I prefer the more intense bacon flavor from the dry method....


----------



## bill ace 350 (Mar 8, 2019)

hondabbq said:


> I have done belly bacon and back bacon a few times. I prefer the back bacon done in pops brine, but I have never done belly bacon in Pops brine.
> 
> Have any tried both when making belly bacon? Which method did you prefer?



I've tried both.

Both very good.
Give Pop's Brine a try.
Easy, consistent excellent results.


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 10, 2019)

You don't have to use a bucket, there are larger zip loc bags available you can use also: 2 gal. at Walmart


----------



## smokerjim (Mar 10, 2019)

pops6927 said:


> You don't have to use a bucket, there are larger zip loc bags available you can use also: 2 gal. at Walmart


i've thought about using bags but I wasn't sure if I would be able to submerge the meat totally, with the bucket I used a plate to keep it submerged, does it have to be totally submerged in your brine?


----------



## jimalbert (Mar 13, 2019)

I personally like Pops wet brine better than dry.  I've used the wet for curing hams, smoked pork chops, CB, belly bacon and feel its easier to handle and presents a bit better flavor.  On the dry side of things you should check out BearCarvers dry cure.  Its also great.


----------

